# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Интерьер квартиры

## mazan2012

Как можно разнообразить интерьер квартиры?
Что у вам интересного имеется в интерьере?

----------


## sadesit

У нас дома для разнообразия стоит красивая ваза на комоде. В кухне висит картина.

----------


## som

Если по мелочам, то у нас полно магнитиков на холодильнике, привезенных из разных стран и городов, всякие фигурки и статуэтки, постеры артвол на стенах, ну и фотографии в рамках. По большому счету всё банально.

----------

